# Hi I am new



## angelface (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi 

I am new to this site. Just been looking through the surrogacy section and notice that there are no recent postings - so I thought I would post. 

I am just about ( 10 days time ) to have an embryo transfer for my sister and bro in law. Very excited but nervous as well- generally about the process but also for my sis and her hubbie as I want it to work so much for them. 

If there is any one out there who could offer any advice or is going through similar it would be fab to hear from you.


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi I think what you are  doing is  fantacstoc i do wish you all the luck in the world.

do you have any children yourself?

We have been ttc for over 3 years now and my best friend who was my maid of honur (cheif bridesmaid) is so desperate to have a baby for us she has 3 children herself.

I feel torn between what to do and as i said i do really admire you, all i can say is the best of luck ans please keep us informed on how things go you are a star!

love kee


----------



## angelface (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi 

Thank you so much for the good luck. 

Yes I do have children, 2 gorgeous girls age 3 and 6. I realise now more than ever just how lucky I am.

My sister was diagnosed with cancer 7 years ago that resulted in a big op, rendering her unable to carry children, but still able to produce eggs. advanced. Even worse she was then diagnosed 3 years later with secondary cancer. 

Before going ahead with second lot of treatment she went to a private clinic and had treatment to try and collect eggs which resulted in 8 embryos which have been frozen and stored. She had treatment which means she is unable to produce eggs now so the 8 are there only chance. She was given the total all clear in January this year and felt the time was right to try - with a surrogate. 

We have always talked about me doing it for them so here I am and here we go! I feel honoured to be doing it for them and just hope so much that it works for them. I feel more than ready and able to go through it all with them. I have an amazingly supportive family, husband and two wonderful children. Whatever the outcome I know that we will all get through it and thats due to total love, honesty and the support from the clinic. 

We are on track for implant on Monday ( 22nd Nov ) so keeping everything crossed for them. 

I could never totally understand how it feels to not be able to have children naturally, I can only speak from the experience of seeing the pain and hurt and frustration that my sister and brother law have been through. It must be such a hard decision to make to use a surrogate, all I can say is go with your gut feeling and make sure that you have a totally trusting, honest relationship with who you choose and to use a clinic that you trust and offer you 110% support. 

Good luck to you and keep in touch


----------



## surromumandrea (Aug 12, 2004)

Lots of luck for the transfer, you're a very special woman to help your family like this.
Look forward to reading how it all goes.
Hugs
Andrea xxxx


----------

